# Want to become A Network Engineer



## stephenrossiter (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi All

I get down to the chase. I graduated with Bsc in IT Management in 2003. I still have found myself dwelling within first level support since, as everytime I try to get a job to move up the Ladder I am told the same old thing I have not enough experience. How can I get this if not given the opportunity of higher levels of Support that just first level. I decided a few years ago to try the certification route. I have so far obtained Comptia A+ in 2008 and MCDST (Microsoft Certified Desktop Support Technician) 2009.Then in 2009 was also made reduntant and have not found a IT role since, just working in a first line helpdesk for a certain Retailer . In my spare time currently studing via online for a MCITP (Based on Windows 7), have already passed the first of two exams for this. I really want to move up the ladder ,what certs or paths should I take if I want to become Network Engineer from Here? All advice welcome.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

I have moved your Thread to the appropriate Forum.

Good luck to your career.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If you're looking to get into networking look at the Cisco certifications. While certs are nice to have and may help you get a foot in the door, actual work experience is what most employers will be looking for. 

Given the amount of experience you've probably gained, I'm not sure why you're unable to find anything past tier 1 support. At the very least you should be able to move up to a tier II or tier III position somewhere.

Depending on where you live you may be able to find junior positions as a network engineer.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

I disagree with the previous poster. Cisco certifications are for people who are already doing network administration... not people who want to get into network administration. What I would recommend is to finish up your MCITP (and knock out Network+ as well if you want). 

You're trying to jump up too many rungs of the IT career ladder at once. The natural progression for most IT techs is typically desktop support -> server administrator -> network administrator. So how do you get the experience to get to the next level? What I would recommend is to make a lateral shift to a desktop admin position where you are also allowed to assist the server admin staff in doing light server administration. This experience will give you the knowledge to knock out the MCSA/MCSE or MCITP on Server 2008 certifications... which you can then use to become a full-fledged server administrator (if not in that company, then in another).

Once you become a server admin, try to get some experience assisting the network admin staff in doing network administration. As soon as you're allowed to start touching Cisco gear (or asked to learn about it), knock out the CCENT/CCNA, which will eventually enable you to become a full-time network administrator.

Keep trying to jump too far at once, and you'll keep falling. Take one step at a time, and you will surely get there.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

as above.

No one walks into a network engineer role especially in these hard economic times regardless of how well qualified you are.

You need to start at the bottom and get some experience.

Experience is king in IT not a bunch of qualifications and the CCNA is designed for people who already work with cisco kit.

The A+ and N+ should be your starting point and get as much experience as you can.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

greenbrucelee said:


> You need to start at the bottom and get some experience.


To be fair, the OP already _has_ started at the bottom, and he _has_ several years of experience. The problem is in the type of experience that he has: _all_ of his experience is in entry-level IT work, and that's why he's been unable to advance. To fix that, he should switch to a similar desktop support position, but one where he can start getting that "next-level" experience doing light server administration.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

my apologies. Sounds like he needs to get a job that will allow him to advance then.


----------

